# garden wall (last spring's project)



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Looks good!

Did you use anything to bind the stones together or is gravity enough to do the job.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Those are segmental retaining wall units that have a shear interlock cast into the blocks. It is a low gravity wall with a built-in batter for more strength.

No concrete footing is suggested and is generally forbidden. Never use mortar of adhesive (except for gluing caps down) with this type of product.


----------



## ricksample (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks much much better!!

I'm in the process of building a small retaining wall like that (about 1-3 blocks high), but around 100 feet long. I just started yesterday laying the block, do you have any advise on how to make the wall stronger? I'm gluing each layer with concrete adhesive and stepping the pavers back a little to off set the weight of the wall.


----------



## joetab24 (Apr 10, 2009)

good luck with your project.

first time i ever did this....get the base right and the job moves fast, repeating what so many others told me.

i used blocks that i purchased at depot. they have a lip. didn't use any adhesive, although, from what i've read, some people glue the top row to the blocks underneath, or they use capstone (think that's what they're called).


----------



## ricksample (Mar 13, 2010)

I purchased about 150 pavers at lowes. They are the half triangle type if you know what I mean. You can flip them back and forth to form a seamless straight line or keep them all the same direction to seamless curve. Since they don't have a lip, I was planning to just use some conrete adhesive to get them all bonded together. 

It's a huge project, I spent all day yesterday on it and only got about 25% done lol.


----------



## joetab24 (Apr 10, 2009)

post some pics if you can


----------



## ricksample (Mar 13, 2010)

I posted a pic of the house and what I was doing in the landscaping portion of this forum to get some help. I don't have any actual pics yet of the wall that I started building yesterday. It rained all day today so I have everything under tarps. :thumbsup:


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Do you have any pictures of what it looks like yet?


----------

